# Mulberry, gum, pecan and rainbow poplar.



## Mike1950 (Apr 29, 2015)

Got a variety of lumber today. Have some questions. Mulberry-gum-pecan, They are all dry. Anybody tell me more about what they are used for and what they are like to work with.The poplar - big chunks 9' 10/4 x 21" cut from dead tree. do they make tables out of it. tan-green-purple to black. Restocked my persimmon pile-damn it is heavy green. Osage-green anything I should know? All stacked and stickered- I will sleep well..............

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 29, 2015)

Are you asking about Mulberry-gum-pecan or Poplar-osage-persimion? confused here.....


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 29, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Are you asking about Mulberry-gum-pecan or Poplar-osage-persimion? confused here.....


 Actually was asking about all but the persimmon. I have used none of the above.....


----------



## Sprung (Apr 29, 2015)

You've never worked with poplar before, Mike? Then again - with the access you have to such nice walnut and maple...

I can't speak as to the other woods as I haven't worked with them (save for some osage - and I'm not wanting to cut that again...) - though I would like to give them all a try - but I have worked with a little poplar. Most use it as a secondary wood - drawer sides and slides, etc. It is on the softer side and does dent easily. It's not the prettiest wood, unless you can get it with good rainbow/mineral colors. However, it works very easy with power and hand tools, from my experiences with it so far. I have used it in projects, but not so much as the main wood - I enjoy working with it due to how easy it works. It's supposed to be good for drawer sides and slides as it's supposed to be quite wear resistant in that manner - I've read that it'll actually wear through harder woods than it before it itself wears.

I'm just about out of poplar - only one or two boards of it left - and would actually like to get my hands on some more of it...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 29, 2015)

Sprung said:


> You've never worked with poplar before, Mike? Then again - with the access you have to such nice walnut and maple...
> 
> I can't speak as to the other woods as I haven't worked with them (save for some osage - and I'm not wanting to cut that again...) - though I would like to give them all a try - but I have worked with a little poplar. Most use it as a secondary wood - drawer sides and slides, etc. It is on the softer side and does dent easily. It's not the prettiest wood, unless you can get it with good rainbow/mineral colors. However, it works very easy with power and hand tools, from my experiences with it so far. I have used it in projects, but not so much as the main wood - I enjoy working with it due to how easy it works. It's supposed to be good for drawer sides and slides as it's supposed to be quite wear resistant in that manner - I've read that it'll actually wear through harder woods than it before it itself wears.
> 
> I'm just about out of poplar - only one or two boards of it left - and would actually like to get my hands on some more of it...



As Greg pointed out a while ago- I might be the only guy here that uses curly maple for drawer sides........... These are a might large for drawers 9' x 10/4 x 21" would make a lot of drawers. I have used poplar-not much - but not rainbow. Saw some cool projects out of it on the 'net

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 29, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> As Greg pointed out a while ago- I might be the only guy here that uses curly maple for drawer sides........... These are a might large for drawers 9' x 10/4 x 21" would make a lot of drawers. I have used poplar-not much - but not rainbow. Saw some cool projects out of it on the 'net



I guess I missed the part where it was rainbow poplar. Long day - reading comprehension is a little slow tonight.  Yeah, if I had a piece of rainbow poplar that size, I'd probably be looking for someone who might want it to build a table with. Could even be resawn for a nice, big table - but you'd have to have a mill to resaw a piece that size.

And if I had your stash of maple, I'd be using it for drawer sides too...

Also: Pics!!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 29, 2015)

Sprung said:


> I guess I missed the part where it was rainbow poplar. Long day - reading comprehension is a little slow tonight.  Yeah, if I had a piece of rainbow poplar that size, I'd probably be looking for someone who might want it to build a table with. Could even be resawn for a nice, big table - but you'd have to have a mill to resaw a piece that size.
> 
> And if I had your stash of maple, I'd be using it for drawer sides too...
> 
> Also: Pics!!!!



Sorry I know- No pics- The was tired when he got done. And it is not one slab- It is 20+ poplar slabs!!  mostly was looking for input on these various woods that us northerners are clueless about. You cannot find mulberry-gum-pecan or persimmon here, so local experience is non existent. Thought maybe I could find info here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 29, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> Sorry I know- No pics- The was tired when he got done. And it is not one slab- It is 20+ poplar slabs!!  mostly was looking for input on these various woods that us northerners are clueless about. You cannot find mulberry-gum-pecan or persimmon here, so local experience is non existent. Thought maybe I could find info here.



Sounds like your haul makes mine from last night look like a pile of kindling! Wish I knew more about the woods you picked up - but being a northerner too, I'm in the same boat as you. They're woods I'd like to try, but also woods I know nothing about. I'm sure you'll get some info here or elsewhere - it's a later hour here than it is there, so most people this way are asleep - where I should be.

And if/when we ever visit Washington, I'm going to have to convince my wife that we need to drive out there with a truck and trailer, or at the very least a truck, and make a stop at your place and exchange some cash for wood...


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 30, 2015)

Sprung said:


> Sounds like your haul makes mine from last night look like a pile of kindling! Wish I knew more about the woods you picked up - but being a northerner too, I'm in the same boat as you. They're woods I'd like to try, but also woods I know nothing about. I'm sure you'll get some info here or elsewhere - it's a later hour here than it is there, so most people this way are asleep - where I should be.
> 
> And if/when we ever visit Washington, I'm going to have to convince my wife that we need to drive out there with a truck and trailer, or at the very least a truck, and make a stop at your place and exchange some cash for wood...



So many woods and so little time. The mulberry, gum and persimmon are not available here in any size. I can always google them and get info. 
If you come through on I90 stop by even if it is just to BS.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 30, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> If you come through on I90 stop by even if it is just to BS.



I wouldn't be able to drive by and not stop! (And I'm sure our son would love to check out your pet moose! )


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 30, 2015)

Can't wait to see all that fine wood you amassed! Trying to figure out how you came by woods that are not from around Washington. Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 30, 2015)

Sprung said:


> I wouldn't be able to drive by and not stop! (And I'm sure our son would love to check out your pet moose! )




They moved the moose- all 4 about 90 miles north- sure would have been cheaper to put in my freezer. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 30, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Can't wait to see all that fine wood you amassed! Trying to figure out how you came by woods that are not from around Washington. Chuck



I will get pictures today. How does it get here- hell it migrates north with the geese- I only get wood that is scared of the humidity. Actually they are street and yard trees that the guy I buy them from gets for free. Next trip will be slabs from a 60" silver maple.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 30, 2015)

Rainbow poplar depending on how it is cut make killer box calls.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 30, 2015)

Final Strut said:


> Rainbow poplar depending on how it is cut make killer box calls.



What do you mean buy how it is cut? And thanks for info.


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 30, 2015)

Typically quarter sawn is the best for box calls. However, good box calls can be made with non quarter sawn stock. As long as when you look at the end grain the grain is running as close to parallel to the edges as possible it will make a good box call.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 30, 2015)

I think all those wood's in slab form would be desirable for tabletops and such. Mullberry is ok for lumber, nothing special though IMO, and it moves a lot as it dries. Like Matt said, poplar is primarily a secondary wood or used for painted trim and molding. The rainbow variety is big with a variety of craft folks, lots of people would be interested in that I think.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 30, 2015)

Mike,
I love the pecan we have here in central Texas. It can be so varied in color and texture. It can be tough like hickory but I think definitely worth the work. It makes great boxes. My sawmill friend cut an outstanding one just yesterday with a real interesting color esp for a pecan. Mulberry is ok, kinda soft and open grain. Any yellow color will fade pretty quick. It will interesting for a box or two.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 30, 2015)

Just had to show one more view of that log. This is a top view looking down after the first cut. @Kevin

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 30, 2015)

Jim I have to have a slab of that.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 30, 2015)

If you build a table top from the "Tulip Poplar", use Aluminum oxide clear-coat as a hardener to save the table from dents dings and so forth. Yes it is often a secondary use wood, but will work well in many applications. Paint grade porch balusters and handrails, ginger bread crowns and more, we have used "Tulip Poplar" for.

Gum, which one, "Sweet gum", "Black gum", "Water gum"? The three mentioned are similar to "Tulip Poplar" in many ways. The last two can have interlocking grain. The first mentioned can have a figure called "Red gum". The "Red gum" is used as a focus wood like the rainbow grain of "Tulip poplar" mentioned earlier. Otherwise, secondary use woods.

Pecan, anything that you would use hickory for you can likely use "Pecan".

Mulberry, which one. The 2 common, "Red and White mulberries" are used heavily in craft work, kids toys to turnings. The bright yellowish green wood looses luster and changes to a golden brown over time and expedites with sunlight exposure. Check it out at night with a black light. See anything?

Persimmon you sound good on. For the "Osage", I always treated just like "Black locust" when milling, curing and working. Good luck...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

